# What do you carry in the front hatch?



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm thinking a spare paddle, but don't have one yet. Looks like one of those 4 piece ones would fit. What else do you carry in there?


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Cooler*

I have a Scrambler XT and am trying to figure out a way to make a cooler fit into the front hatch and use the original hatch cover as a lid. I would like to move more of the weight to the front of the yak to balance it out. Right now I carry everything behind me.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

1 Drybag, my battery for the fishfinder and my yak cart.


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

now that I think about it nothing... sometimes maybe a dry bag or box with extra gear (Clothes,food, extra tackle) on longer trips..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Same thing as Okimavich right now. That cooler idea seems real smart!!!! Maybe one of the them fish bags with some ice.


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*front hatch cooler*

I was thinking of turning my front hatch into a cooler too. I was talking to vic at appomattox and we were talking a bout a company that makes an insulated bag that would fit down inside the hatch, and then fold over the edge of it turning the hatch into a fish box But neither of us could remember who the mfg is. I was thinking it is probably like a tounament bag you would fid on a big charter or sportfish boat. If I find it I will put the word out as to where and price. hope this helps.

Assasin


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Just a thought... never tried this, but I might...

Two of those insulated bags that you use to keep groceries cold. They got them at Wally World and lots of grocery stores for around $2-3. I've been surprised how well they keep things cold for as little insulation they have.

Put one inside the other for double the insulation. 

If you're chilling drinks and food, it should be fine as is. If you're putting fish in it, you may have to put a fin proof tougher bag in the inside.

You'll have to keep it upright somehow because if it falls over, the icewater will run out. Maybe a small bungee?
.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.fishing-catalog.com/kingfishkoffin/index.htm


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

I have one of these but have not been impressed with it's ability to keep fish cold. Designed to go on top of the front hatch. 

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0038099018423a.shtml


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The only thing I keep up front is the battery for the fish finder,,, otherwise I can't waddle my fat arse up there while on the water unless I feel like getting wet *while falling over*  thats what your buddy is for to paddle over and get stuff off the front and back of the yak


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hahahaha, I knew I liked you Shooter. I thought I was the only one to have my buddies come get me stuff/get stuff out of my rudder/etc. but I was too embarassed to say. I guess as old as you are, there ain't much to be embarassed about anymore


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hahahaha, I knew I liked you Shooter. I thought I was the only one to have my buddies come get me stuff/get stuff out of my rudder/etc. but I was too embarassed to say. I guess as old as you are, there ain't much to be embarassed about anymore


ROFL if it wasn't so true it wouldn't be so funny...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> ROFL if it wasn't so true it wouldn't be so funny...


What was that you called Shooter the other day? 

Something like the "**** Yaker"?  

If he didn't try and knock ya out of yer yak and/or pin ya up against bridge pilings, I wouldn't mind helpin' him so much.  

If I didn't lose a tackle tray and a nice rod/reel combo last year, I wouldn't put anything in my front hatch. Now when I'm headin' out or (espically) comin' in through the breakers, I keep my rods and reels inside the hatch. 

And make sure everything else is latched down tightly.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> What was that you called Shooter the other day?
> 
> Something like the "**** Yaker"?
> 
> If he didn't try and knock ya out of yer yak and/or pin ya up against bridge pilings, I wouldn't mind helpin' him so much.  .


Jeff, you of all people ain't got no room to talk, everyone that has fished around you has had to go buy rubber bumpers for thier yaks the way you bump and bounce off of them.

The name of Jeffs yak is "Broke Back Mountian Barge"


----------

